# Newzland Immigration



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a software tester and would like to know the oppurtunities in Newzland for software testers and SAP skills.

Can anyone advise?

Regards,
VK


----------



## premsky (Aug 15, 2013)

Please google seek nz or trademe. Sorry I am unable to post url's at the moment.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a software tester and would like to know the oppurtunities in Newzland for software testers and SAP skills.
> 
> ...


Best place to look is Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today.


----------

